# My latest wedding



## Robin Usagani (Jun 5, 2011)

It was a very hard venue and wedding.  It was at a lake house.  Big wedding party (10 bm, 10 gm, flower girl, ring boy, bride and groom) on a platform surrounded with water.  Not a lot of angles to work with at the ceremony.   I needed a boat.  I just want to post some of my favorites.  Still a lot of culling and processing to do.  CCs are always welcome.

NEW POST

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





OLD POST


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 5, 2011)

Ewwww!
Oh, sorry, got carried away with the last game.

#3 is my favorite.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol bitter.  I knew you were going to type that.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 6, 2011)

I knew you knew I would, and that you would say so. :greenpbl:


----------



## PhotoTish (Jun 6, 2011)

I like these - I think my favourites are 11 and 13 - you have captured the happiness of their big day :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone.  I will post the collages later.  I like presenting it like that better.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice series.  Looks like a crappy time of day too; how were you lighting those?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmm...seems like you might be suffering from a slight case of horizontalitis.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 6, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Nice series. Looks like a crappy time of day too; how were you lighting those?


 
During the ceremony it was back lit by the sun but the blue sky is on the other side.  Hazy sky, i hated it.  I didnt light it at all during the ceremony.  I just meter the subject, underexpose it a bit and hoping i can get some detail back from the sky.  During the formal photos I used on camera flash with big group and reflector for only b & g.


Derrel,  how do I heal the disease?


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok either I need to recalibrate my monitor or I am going blind. I am thinking from the cabin you are getting really warm tones from reflected light in the first three. Overall very nice. Crappy day for haze but it gives you more even lighting and not having to balance shadowed areas.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 6, 2011)

you are not going blind Dee.  I did that on purpose because thats how you will feel when you are inside the getting ready area.  Very red from the stain of the logs.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok good to know my eyes are not failing me haha.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 6, 2011)

I noticed you used ISO50 in some not a good idea, i tried it when i got my 5D and it is not as good as ISO100


----------



## OrionsByte (Jun 6, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Nice series. Looks like a crappy time of day too; how were you lighting those?
> ...


 
Alright here's a silly question.  When you use a reflector, do you have an assistant with you?  I've never figured out how to hold a reflector and work the camera at the same time without putting the camera on a tripod.


----------



## cnutco (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice set!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 6, 2011)

gsgary said:


> I noticed you used ISO50 in some not a good idea, i tried it when i got my 5D and it is not as good as ISO100


I havent noticed that it the IQ isnt as good. I sometime push it down to 50 when I shoot wide open. Ill keep that in mind.



OrionsByte said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


 
You can hang the reflector on a tripod and adjust the leg to get the vertical angle you want. But on this shot I just asked one of the bridesmaid to hold it.  She is the bride's MAID afterall hahaha.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 6, 2011)

Assistant or a reflector holding arm that mounts on the tripod swivel head thingy with a counterweight. They are oh so handy.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 6, 2011)

You use reflector only on a smaller group.  You will always have somebody hold the reflector even if you dont have an assistant.


----------



## camz (Jun 6, 2011)

Schwetty the time of day looks rough dude.  If you won't go OCF ever tried the lastolite trip-grip diffuser?  This size should be enough for the B and G  Amazon.com: Lastolite 30" Tri Grip 1 Stop Triangular Shaped Translucent Diffuser: Electronics

I got the -2 stop version and beats flash most of the time.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 6, 2011)

So face them toward the sun right?  So you can only do face shot?



camz said:


> Schwetty the time of day looks rough dude.  If you won't go OCF ever tried the lastolite trip-grip diffuser?  This size should be enough for the B and G  Amazon.com: Lastolite 30" Tri Grip 1 Stop Triangular Shaped Translucent Diffuser: Electronics
> 
> I got the -2 stop version and beats flash most of the time.


----------



## camz (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah you can do that too.  But what where I used it the most is when the sun is up high to avoid the harsh shadows.  You can even use it to diffuse flash as well.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 7, 2011)

The images are extremely flat, the WB is off in many and they are underexposed. Sorry, not your best at all.

Here's one of the ones you posted on FM:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 7, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> The images are extremely flat, the WB is off in many and they are underexposed. Sorry, not your best at all.
> Here's one of the ones you posted on FM:


 


Schwettylens said:


> It was a very hard venue and wedding. It was at a lake house. Big wedding party (10 bm, 10 gm, flower girl, ring boy, bride and groom) on a platform surrounded with water. Not a lot of angles to work with at the ceremony. I needed a boat. I just want to post some of my favorites. *Still a lot of culling and processing to do*. CCs are always welcome.


 
Kinda sound like your last wedding Mo. Your WB was off, skin was red. And a few days later you fixed it. Thats why I post them here. I have only published 3 pictures on facebook. Doh. Really Mo, can you avoid my threads? If you havent noticed, I dont post on yours.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 7, 2011)

The girls are at it again!


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 7, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > The images are extremely flat, the WB is off in many and they are underexposed. Sorry, not your best at all.
> ...



Just try not posting crap in the PROFESSIONAL forum next time. Good luck kiddo


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 7, 2011)

Good luck to you too!  I already took the pledge not to post stuff on beginners forum.  Just trying to improve this forum.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 7, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Good luck to you too!  I already took the pledge not to post stuff on beginners forum.  Just trying to improve this forum.


 
And I gave you my C&C. Don't be too thick skin. You ain't gonna improve on any forum if you keep that attitude. I always used to tell you, learn from your mistake and prove it rather than getting mad at people. Obviously I am at where I am for a reason getting into it months after you.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 7, 2011)

Then give me a CC.  "Sorry, not your best at all" comment at the end, I dont take it very lightly especially because of our history.  I dont like you, you dont like me.  Let's avoid posting on each other's post.  Very simple.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jun 7, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Then give me a CC.  "Sorry, not your best at all" comment at the end, I dont take it very lightly especially because of our history.  I dont like you, you dont like me.  Let's avoid posting on each other's post.  Very simple.


 
Quoting you "Mo, it's ok if we don't stay friends on AIM and I'm happy with us just being friends on forum (TPF, FM, etc) and comment on each other's stuff there"  - DOH!

Anyway, I just came here after a  while and saw your post, gave you a C&C. And no, they're not your best work, which means I've obviously seen work done by you which I admired. You have a history of this. You had a history of bringing up how this photographer sucked, how that photographer sucked, matter of fact, you even used to tell me how I sucked and I could never get jobs with my crappy work. Which is the reason why I stopped talking to you. I don't like bringing **** up on forums but when you try to go make me look like an ass by bringing **** up from personal "history" it doesn't work well with me. 

End of the day, I gave you a C&C if you don't like it, sorry, that's just your problem. But coming into a public forum, expect it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol..  i totally understand why there are a lot of peole who hate you Mo.  I wish I was never associated with you.  And for the last time, please avoid my thread.  Dont reply.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 7, 2011)

lol @ Mo-hymen.


----------



## memento (Jun 7, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> The images are extremely flat, the WB is off in many and they are underexposed. Sorry, not your best at all.



ALL HAIL!!! Mr Photography has spoken!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 7, 2011)

I actually agreed with his CC.  Just didnt like his last statement.   Will post the collages in a day or two.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 12, 2011)

added collages on the first post.


----------



## Hardrock (Jun 14, 2011)

The collages look great! Well done.


----------



## Rkee (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice


----------

